# PID installation UK



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi

I don't want to attempt this myself, does anyone know anyone in the UK that fits then?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Te-Sox (Jul 11, 2016)

Did you ever managed to get one installed?


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Dave double bean said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't want to attempt this myself, does anyone know anyone in the UK that fits then?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 Possibly @FairRecycler might be interested. It's worth noting that a PID install of the Silvia is probably easier than the Classic on account of ease of access.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi,

Thank you @phariofor mentioning me here.

It sounds really tempting, as I wanted to get my hands on a Sylvia for a long time now, but I'm afraid I'm too busy to take on such a job.

I'm sure there will be someone to help.

If no joy in a reasonable time, let me know and we will sort it out somehow.

Kind regards

Peter


----------

